# Blichmann Conical Fermenters. Anyone got one?



## Fat Bastard (14/4/14)

And if you're in Sydney, can I come and look at it?
I'm thinking of dropping some coin on a 7 gallon unit and I really don't want to spend the money unless I can see it first. The importer will only bring the small ones in as a special, and they're in Quoinsland anyway. 

I'd be looking at the one with tri clover fittings. Might as well do it properly if you're spending that much on a glorified bucket. 

The Blichmanns seem much more expensive than others of similar size, and don't have a thermowell, but have the big advantage of being able to fit in my current fridge due to the compact size. I'd prefer not to go bigger for this reason, and 7 gal is adequate for my rig anyway.

As always, your thoughts and/or abuse will be welcomed.

Cheers!

FB


----------



## Kranky (14/4/14)

I've got a 14 gallon and I'm pretty happy with it but I doubt I'd get another one. The lack of any welds is good and not something I've seen on other conical fermenters. Properly cleaning everything can be a bit of nuisance, there's a lot of parts.

You can get them from from the US and save some coin if you shop around.


----------



## Florian (14/4/14)

All I'd say is don't choose your conical to fit your fridge.
fridges come and go but the conical will stay with you for a long time.

can always pick up a suitable fridge cheaply 2nd hand if you're patient.

oh, and if you can wait until the second half of the year you might be able to save some serious coin.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (14/4/14)

Florian,

What is happening in the second half of the year?


----------



## lukec (14/4/14)

Have you looked at core brewing conicals, I've just brought one and could not be happier, I know some people have not be super happy with after sales service but the quality of the product is awesome.


----------



## woodwormm (14/4/14)

what's a 7 gal worth?

27 gal here...
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/warooka/miscellaneous-goods/blichmann-100l-stainless-steel-conical-fermenter/1043514323


----------



## Florian (14/4/14)

printed forms section said:


> what's a 7 gal worth?
> 
> 27 gal here...
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/warooka/miscellaneous-goods/blichmann-100l-stainless-steel-conical-fermenter/1043514323


That opening to the dump valve looks tiny! Maybe it's just the pic, but looks like 1/4 inch or something like that.


----------



## Fat Bastard (14/4/14)

Re the fermenter fitting the fridge: it's probably not a strict requirement, but keeping things compact is important as I'm relatively restricted on space.

I did look at the Core brewing ones online, I believe they're supplied by Stout tanks in the US but made in China. Based on looks alone, they look good, but seem a bit bulky for the capacity. The price seems right though, I could pick up that 27 gal unit for what it will cost to get the 7 gal Blichmann. 

I did look at some US online shops and the difference in price on the Blichmann there and here seems negligible, but definately cheaper. On a cursory level though probably not enough to worry about.


----------



## Doubleplugga (14/4/14)

I have the 10 gallon one with tri clover fittings and the blow off valve assembly. I love it. Yeah it may take a bit of extra work to clean but everything comes apart which makes it so much easier to clean. Weldless is a great bonus I reckon. And if you do get one order it directly from the US. Homebrewing.org is where I got mine from. Worked out a lot cheaper than buying from the Australian distributor in Queensland. All my blichmann gear has been ordered from the US directly. Saved quite a bit this way.


----------



## Blitzer (14/4/14)

Screw one that can fit your fridge and buy a temp controlled conical, I believe morebeer have them that can hold temp within 1 degree without a fridge.
If you are going to blow the cash, go balls deep.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/4/14)

I'd be more inclined toward the glacier tanks fermenters myself. Don't know if there is a local importing though.


----------



## seamad (15/4/14)

I've been looking at conicals a bit. The big -ve with the blichmanns is lack of pressurizing. Some others with the addition of a spunding valve will allow you to carbonate in the fermenter and do pressure ferments, both worthwhile considerations when spending that amount of coin .
The brewhemoth at 22 gal is probably the best buy, but costs add up with added hardware. Brewers hardware also make some nice ones, and although not on the website I understand that they may be testing at present and will soon announce a suitable pressure limit. Guys have been using them to 15 psi with no problems apparently. The other contender are the Glacier tank ones ,which look pretty good too.
I wouldn't really consider the 7 gal ones as the bigger ones although costing somewhat more would be more versatile, and from my experience with brew gear the dreaded upgraditis will kick in and you'll want/need a bigger one down the track. With the pressurized fermenters you can ferment as small amount as you want as well without any oxidizing problems.
I'm also not looking at the jacketed versions as glycol units to bring them down to crash temps ( eg 0 to -1) are pretty exxy, and getting the fermenter into an upright freezer would be the go. The brewhemoth lends itself well to this being tall ( adjustable ) and skinny.
Some pundits are suggesting the dollar maybe heading back to parity, making importing one a little better too.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/4/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> The Blichmanns seem much more expensive than others of similar size, and don't have a thermowell, but have the big advantage of being able to fit in my current fridge due to the compact size. I'd prefer not to go bigger for this reason, and 7 gal is adequate for my rig anyway.
> 
> As always, your thoughts and/or abuse will be welcomed.
> 
> ...


Lack of a thermo well for a start would put me off the vessel then having to pull apart all the fittings to clean would make it a no deal for me.
If the welds on a vessel are done properly its a much better option than weld-less fittings.
Nev


----------



## Florian (15/4/14)

seamad said:


> I've been looking at conicals a bit. The big -ve with the blichmanns is lack of pressurizing. Some others with the addition of a spunding valve will allow you to carbonate in the fermenter and do pressure ferments, both worthwhile considerations when spending that amount of coin .
> The brewhemoth at 22 gal is probably the best buy, but costs add up with added hardware. Brewers hardware also make some nice ones, and although not on the website I understand that they may be testing at present and will soon announce a suitable pressure limit. Guys have been using them to 15 psi with no problems apparently. The other contender are the Glacier tank ones ,which look pretty good too.
> I wouldn't really consider the 7 gal ones as the bigger ones although costing somewhat more would be more versatile, and from my experience with brew gear the dreaded upgraditis will kick in and you'll want/need a bigger one down the track. With the pressurized fermenters you can ferment as small amount as you want as well without any oxidizing problems.
> I'm also not looking at the jacketed versions as glycol units to bring them down to crash temps ( eg 0 to -1) are pretty exxy, and getting the fermenter into an upright freezer would be the go. The brewhemoth lends itself well to this being tall ( adjustable ) and skinny.
> Some pundits are suggesting the dollar maybe heading back to parity, making importing one a little better too.


The brehemoth looks pretty good, but the one thing I really don't like about it is the tiny 4 inch opening at the top. It just makes cleaning so much more complicated as you can't just easily reach and look in there to give it a good clean.

I know you can muck around with spray balls and so on but it's just another thing to set up, not attractive to me at the moment.


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/4/14)

Florian said:


> The brehemoth looks pretty good, but the one thing I really don't like about it is the tiny 4 inch opening at the top. It just makes cleaning so much more complicated as you can't just easily reach and look in there to give it a good clean.
> 
> I know you can muck around with spray balls and so on but it's just another thing to set up, not attractive to me at the moment.


I agree, though I recon my arm would probably fit, so choices stop pumping iron and taking roids or setup cip. I note on most of the posts I've seen on yank forums say they've gone with the latter.


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/4/14)

I have sent an email to Glacier Tanks to see if they'd be willing to ship and what it would cost to get here. Looks the goods!

http://www.glaciertanks.com/Conical_Fermenters-7_Gallon_28L_Conical_Fermenter.html

Still haven't heard back from the Blichmann people re shipping costs and a quote on the tri clover blowoff, If I hear from Glacier first and it works out cheaper, I think Glacier might be winning.


----------



## kenlock (16/4/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> I have sent an email to Glacier Tanks to see if they'd be willing to ship and what it would cost to get here. Looks the goods!
> 
> http://www.glaciertanks.com/Conical_Fermenters-7_Gallon_28L_Conical_Fermenter.html
> 
> Still haven't heard back from the Blichmann people re shipping costs and a quote on the tri clover blowoff, If I hear from Glacier first and it works out cheaper, I think Glacier might be winning.


Have a look at PriceUSA or similar companies. They'll organise shipment from the USA for companies that only ship with the states. They'll give you a quote before you have to proceed. I've used a number of times and found them great to deal with. I used them on my Brewhemoth.


----------



## vorno (25/4/14)

Did you hear back from glacier? I've sent off a couple of emails with no reply. Thats the one I'm leaning towards also as it has the 60 degree cone.
Vorno


----------



## Spiesy (25/4/14)

I second the call about advising you to wait until around July.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/4/14)

Yeah, I heard back from Glacier... Happy to ship ( didn't reply to my direct question about shipping cost) and told me the vessels are rated up to15psi.

I think I'm gonna wait. Too much choice and too little knowledge. And the price might come down.


----------



## Florian (25/4/14)

Burt de Ernie said:


> Florian,
> 
> What is happening in the second half of the year?


Ha, totally missed your post.

https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/products.html

They do look pretty good, there is more info on the manufacturer website and also on HBT.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/4/14)

Another day, another choice!

Looks good, and the right price.


----------



## doon (25/4/14)

Sweet was looking at these from the American site!


----------



## Florian (25/4/14)

I've put my name down for one of the conicals, I believe I might get it in July already with a bit of luck (fingers crossed). 

Will report back once I have it, but most of the stuff i have seen about them looks really good.


----------



## Exile (25/4/14)

Florian said:


> Ha, totally missed your post.
> 
> https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/products.html
> 
> They do look pretty good, there is more info on the manufacturer website and also on HBT.


oooh shiny, well i know where my next tax refund is going :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/14)

Doubleplugga said:


> I have the 10 gallon one with tri clover fittings and the blow off valve assembly. I love it. Yeah it may take a bit of extra work to clean but everything comes apart which makes it so much easier to clean. Weldless is a great bonus I reckon. And if you do get one order it directly from the US. Homebrewing.org is where I got mine from. Worked out a lot cheaper than buying from the Australian distributor in Queensland. All my blichmann gear has been ordered from the US directly. Saved quite a bit this way.


I costed these up from this website you mention and it's more expensive than buying locally. 

27 Gallon Blichmann Conical Fermenter with Tri-Clamp Fittings (there is no 10 gallon version, and iBrew don't list a price on the 14 gallon). $1090USD + $688 USD freight = $2020AUD. IBrew's price is $1950. 

With this bigger fermenter there would also be GST payable as well, but I haven't included that.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/4/14)

Spiesy, $1950 at iBrew is that delivered?


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> Spiesy, $1950 at iBrew is that delivered?


I don't believe so, no.

So if you weren't able to pickup, you'd have to factor in a delivery charge. 

But - I've been very conservative with my estimates. Exchange rate of 0.90/1 USD/AUD (NAB is currently paying 0.89), no bank exchange fees (which will apply) and no GST (where applicable).

Even still, without allowing for all of those - there's $70 you could set aside for domestic freight, and you have the peace of mind in knowing that your products have a local warranty. Most people don't mind paying a little extra if it means they get to purchase locally, let alone paying the same amount.


----------



## Cervantes (27/4/14)

Florian said:


> Ha, totally missed your post.
> 
> https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/products.html
> 
> They do look pretty good, there is more info on the manufacturer website and also on HBT.


Now that is nice. And looks to be great value for money..................

Only good for 5 psi for CO2 transfer purposes, so no good for pressurised fermentation.


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/14)

Cervantes said:


> Now that is nice. And looks to be great value for money..................
> 
> But out of stock at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone have a price for shipping?


Not exactly out of stock, they haven't been launched here yet.

July/August launch date.


----------



## Florian (27/4/14)

Shipping is from Brisbane as far as I know, so if using couriers it shouldn't be tooo much along the East Coast.


----------



## Batz (27/4/14)

Now that's a nice SS fermenter!

I wonder if pick up in Brissy is an option?


----------



## dicko (27/4/14)

I cant find where I read it now, but I believe the angle on the conical is important for the function of draining the trub and yeast.

If someone knows this theory can they explain it it give me a link to the info?
I could imagine that with a sharper angle then the yeast would be more easily accessed as opposed to one with a lesser angle as the yeast that has settled on top of the trub is thicker in depth than if it was flatter. I hope that makes sense


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/14)

Florian said:


> Shipping is from Brisbane as far as I know, so if using couriers it shouldn't be tooo much along the East Coast.


There may be other resellers of these fermenters upon release, outside of Brisbane, which may help with freight.


----------



## Aydos (27/4/14)

How much are those conical delivered florian?


----------



## Cervantes (27/4/14)

Are you going to add a dump valve for the Brew Bucket?
We are indeed planning to do a "pro series" or "master brewer series" Brew Bucket later in 2014 that will incorporate not only a yeast dump on the bottom but also a thermowell on the side. In the meantime, it would be pretty hard to fab this on your own and we aren't responsible for damage if you try and fail. 

http://www.ssbrewtech.com/products/7-gallon-chronical

This may be worth waiting for.


----------



## Cervantes (27/4/14)

Can anyone TIG weld?

http://www.toledometalspinning.com/metal-spinning-products/hoppers

This may be a very economical way to go if anyone is handy.

Like this guy.......

http://littlemetalshop.com/fermentor/fermentor.html


----------



## Florian (27/4/14)

aydos said:


> How much are those conical delivered florian?


Not sure exactly, it's not me selling them ;-)

but I reckon with fastway out to you it shouldn't be much more than 20 bucks, really. Not much in the scheme of things anyway.


----------



## Florian (28/4/14)

OK, so I've had an email from Gary at Newera Brewing saying that local pickup is indeed an option, that's great news.
Pick up is from the South side by arrangement. 


Dicko, as for the angle, ideally it would be 60 degrees, 70 seems to be even a little better. There is some discussion here which also explains how these angles should be measured. 

Personally I would also think that the steeper the better.

The angle on the Ss Brewtech conicals (they call them 'Chronicals', so let's just go with that for ease of typing) looks pretty steep, without measuring I'd say they're at least 60 degrees if not a little more, so pretty perfect in my books.


----------



## dicko (28/4/14)

Florian, thank you for that link, that explains it well.

The "Chronical" in the link above certainly is attractive, with both price and design.


----------



## Cervantes (28/4/14)

Florian said:


> The angle on the Ss Brewtech conicals (they call them 'Chronicals', so let's just go with that for ease of typing) looks pretty steep, without measuring I'd say they're at least 60 degrees if not a little more, so pretty perfect in my books.


Judging from this excerpt from their website the Buckets are 45 degrees and the Conicals are 60 degrees..............


WHAT IS BENEFIT OR POINT OF CONICAL BOTTOM ON BUCKET IF YOU CAN'T DUMP THE YEAST?

That is simple - it is about brewing and racking off cleaner beer. One thing the conical base does is greatly reduce the contact patch / area of the trub pile with your beer during ferment. And when it comes time to rack off , transfer, or bottle your beer the conical bottom also does a great job of holding the yeasty beasties down there while you take care of your business. Sure if you want to get really technical and talk about 60 degree side walls versus 45 degrees you can ... But if you are that technical and bothered by that 15 degrees you should probably be brewing in a full on big boy conical anyway  

http://www.ssbrewtech.com/apps/answerseasy/help/topics


----------



## booargy (28/4/14)

can you pre-order?


----------



## geneabovill (28/4/14)

Not to hijack (much) but the volume of the cone vs the volume of the cylinder is the important part, IIRC.


----------



## Florian (6/5/14)

EDIT: Better start a new thread on this. Link to follow.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79956-ss-brewtech-chronical-7-gallon-conical-fermenter/


----------

